# comtios breed



## kerrieann hillis (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi I have a French comtios mare who I have recently broke and am struggling to get a saddle. Does anyone have this breed who could give me some advice.


----------



## Marino Tilati (May 27, 2016)

I am not an expert with the breed but according to me this breed is capable of handling heavy weights, so if you are planning to just ride then you can opt for a lighter option which will make it comfortable and flexible. A normal leather saddle will work fine rather than a jump saddle.


----------

